# Screenslets, Desklets, ... was hat der da auf dem Desktop?

## boospy

Hallo Leute,

hab da ein Screenshot gefunden: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gnome+3+beauty?content=142659

Rechts oben auf dem Desktop sind ein paar nette Desklets. Was ist denn das genau, oder was kann das sein? Hatte ja bei KDE auch die Plasmoids. Screenlets, Desklets usw. hatte ich schon installiert. Aber Gnome3 zeigt von den Dingen nichts an. Weis jemand was man da noch einstellen muss damit man solche Dinge anzeigen kann? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desklets

lg

boospy

----------

## Jean-Paul

Das sieht ganz stark nach conky aus. Vielleicht in Verbindung mit einem lua-script.

Aber besonders Mühe hat sich der "Autor" damit nicht gegeben. Da gibt es besseres.

Jean-Paul

----------

## boospy

Achso, hmm hätt ja gern so ein paar Screenlets. Hat das von euch jemand unter Gnome3 am laufen?

lg

----------

## tazinblack

So was hatte ich früher auch mal. Hat aber von Update zu Update nur Probleme gemacht.

Deshalb hab ich das irgendwann wieder verbannt. 

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich mich dann entschlossen auf der neuen Kiste zu KDE zu wechseln.

Ging ja lange Zeit nicht voran bei Gnome.  :Sad: 

----------

